# Uplay download immer so langsam?!



## Rapolution (2. März 2013)

Hallo, ich habe grade Far Cry 3 bei Uplay aktiviert (leider kein Steam key gewesen) und jetzt lade ich es halt runter. Bei Steam lade ich mit ~1,6 mb/s runter, aber hier bei Uplay ist so die Obergrenze 500 kb/s!!!!!! Ist das normal oder nur heute und kann ich was gegen tun? Danke schonmal


----------



## PunkPuster (2. März 2013)

Ein kumpel von mir hat sich auch schon mal über die Geschwindigkeit beschwert, liegt glaub an uplay.
Ich persönlich bekomme bloß 200kb/s, liegt aber an meinem inet.


----------



## Rapolution (2. März 2013)

Ja also ich habe jetzt den router neugestartet, danach waren es nurnoch max. 250 kb/s dl geschwindigkeit, ein weiteres mal neugestartet sind es nurnoch 180 kb/s und es dauert also noch ca. 14 std. für 8 gb runterladen und das ist echt zu lange.


----------



## derP4computer (3. März 2013)

> ............    Bei Steam lade ich mit ~1,6 mb/s runter,


Ja, geht bei mir genauso, währe ja auch wirklich grausam sonst.


> und es dauert also noch ca. 14 std. für 8 gb runterladen und das ist echt zu lange.


Das hätte ich schon .... ge-xt.


----------



## Rapolution (3. März 2013)

derP4computer schrieb:


> ge-xt.


 
was meinst du damit? Abgebrochen?

Ne, ich will ja umbedingt endlich Far Cry 3 zocken, muss ich wohl bis morgen mittag oder so warten.
Eingentlich wollte ich ja heute mittag bereits den Download anfangen, doch leider konnte ich das Spiel mit dem Key nochnicht wegen dem Jugendschutz erwerben, erst zwischen 23 und 6 uhr.


----------



## SureAction (13. Dezember 2013)

Habe auch das Problem liegt zu 100% an "Uplay"
Ich downloade dort nur mit 50kb die seko.O

Was soll ich jetzt machen?
Da steht über 150 Stunden. Habe dazu nur eine 3k Leitung mit der ich normalerweise schlaffe 250kbs schaffe..


----------



## Ion (13. Dezember 2013)

Einfach zu einer anderen Uhrzeit laden, in der die Server nicht so sehr ausgelastet sind. 
Ich hatte AC4 mit über 12MB/s geladen, es liegt also sicher nicht an Uplay


----------



## cabal2k (24. Dezember 2013)

Na das möcht ich sehen das du bei uplay mit 12MB runtergeladen hast...

Ich hab selber 150Mbit und komme bei Uplay, egal zu welcher Zeit, maximal auf 2,8Mb/s...und das auch nur mit dauerhaftem nach unten Schwanken. Im Schnitt waren es meist gerade mal 1 MB/s .... absolut armselig die Server.

Bei Steam oder Origin lade ich mit 17-18MB/s...zwar auch nicht immer aber zu 90%...

Uplay ist einfach nur lächerlich, dass fängt beim ellenlangen Download übers lahme einloggen an und diese Liste lässt sich problemlos noch auf weitere absolut schlechte Dinge erweitern...dazu habe ich aber keine Lust.


----------



## Ion (24. Dezember 2013)

cabal2k schrieb:


> Na das möcht ich sehen das du bei uplay mit 12MB runtergeladen hast...


 Bitte 
Hab gerade mal den Download von Far Cry 3 gestartet, lädt sogar mit 13.5MB/s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab rechts nur meinen Benutzernamen usw. schwarz gemacht.

Also, wie gesagt, liegt nicht an Uplay direkt.


----------



## Blaubarschboy94 (10. Januar 2014)

Nachdem es endlich wieder geht habe ich heute mal die NVIDIA Bundle Codes eingelöst und wollte mir schnell AC: Black Flag runterladen, an sich auch kein Problem, er lädt bei mir mit 1,8MB/s allerdings ist das Internet ansonsten dann absolut nichtmehr zu gebrauchen, wenn ich surfe tuckert der so lahm vor sich hin, dass er manche Seiten garnichtmehr vollständig lädt. Wenn ich unter Steam ein Spiel lade nimmt er auch bis zu 1,8MB/s aber ich kann derweil noch locker surfen, skypen und zocken. Gibt es da ein Workaround oder dergleichen?


----------

